# Seal Team 6



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Just rescued two aid workers (One American, one Dane) held by
Somali pirates since October. Nine pirates dead, both captives safe 

http://news.yahoo.com/us-military-raid-somalia-frees-american-dane-063438091.html


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

A GREAT MESSAGE to other criminals. I hate when pipsqueaks try to screw with us and we act helpless.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Should happen every time some third world dirt-bag kidnaps any US citizen. 

Yep this should send a message...you never know when or where but they'll get you.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Now THAT's Gansta! LOL. Love it! Resisting the urge to go off into a political rant here....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Just rescued two aid workers (One American, one Dane) held by
> Somali pirates since October. Nine pirates dead, both captives safe
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/us-military-raid-somalia-frees-american-dane-063438091.html



This is really good to read.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Political/election posts deleted.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Should happen every time some third world dirt-bag kidnaps any US citizen.


Agreed. Really make them think twice about committing crimes against Americans abroad.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

In ancient Rome, when Roman retribution was highly respected...any Roman could walk anywhere on earth in complete safety...knowing the full wrath of Rome would quickly descend on anybody that would harm them.


I've heard the above story recounted several times over the years. I have no idea if it's true, but I wish it was. And all Rome had was it's army and leaders...no bombs, no planes..no guns


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> In ancient Rome, when Roman retribution was highly respected...any Roman could walk anywhere on earth in complete safety...knowing the full wrath of Rome would quickly descend on anybody that would harm them.
> 
> 
> I've heard the above story recounted several times over the years. I have no idea if it's true, but I wish it was. And all Rome had was it's army and leaders...no bombs, no planes..no guns



Ask Bob Scott. I think he was around back then. I'm sure he can tell you if it was accurate.:-D


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah yeah, go team!

Oops, wait a minute.
We gotta vote this clown out of office.
He's f'd up everything.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Should happen every time some third world dirt-bag kidnaps any US citizen.
> 
> Yep this should send a message...you never know when or where but they'll get you.


 

This.


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

Ask Bob Scott....that's funny and I do not even know the gentleman.....lol

Great job ST6.
=D>


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Ask Bob Scott. I think he was around back then. I'm sure he can tell you if it was accurate.:-D


Lee, you're just bad, you might be right, but that was just bad. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

HEY! It was our badass dogs what done the job back then. :razz: :razz: :razz: 

CAVEAT CANIS 
That's what I used instead of a WELCOME mat back then but I lost the dern thing when the big hill behind the house blew up. :---) :-o :-\" :-\"


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Come on Bob isn't that old...while I admit Moby Dick was just a minnow and the Dead Sea was still just sick when he was born. :-\"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Come on Bob isn't that old...while I admit Moby Dick was just a minnow and the Dead Sea was still just sick when he was born. :-\"



Did you know that the salt in the (now) Dead Sea is so thick that I once saw someone walking on...... :-k :-k...... Oh wait!...different sea. Neeevermind! 8-[ :grin:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmmm...between Seal Team 6 and this article on the front page of MSN.com today, everyone is going to want a darn Malinois. #-o

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/46168614/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals

(nice story though...)


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Hmmm...between Seal Team 6 and this article on the front page of MSN.com today, everyone is going to want a darn Malinois. #-o
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/46168614/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals
> 
> (nice story though...)




To late


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Veeeeerrrrrry interesting.


----------

